# Problem installing IE6



## gracal (May 2, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm trying to install Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 over IE 5, but after selecting my installation preferences I get the message:
"The download location information is damaged. Please clear your Internet Explorer browser cache and retry Setup."

I've complied and deleted my Temporary Internet files, but I'm still getting the same message.

Can anybody help, please?


Gracal.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Have you tried downloading the full browser first then installing it? If not you can get IE6 SP1 from here:

http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Internet Explorer was released August 27, 2001.

Chances are pretty good seven years later that Microsoft doesn't have it in the same place on their servers where the installer program is trying to download from (for ex. http://www.microsoft.com/ie6setup.exe). If they moved the location, as in archive, then you won't be able to download it. I don't think IE 6 is available for download anymore and IE 6 SP2 is only available, included with XP SP2

If you have AOL CDs laying around, they have standalone IE versions on them.


----------

